# CATANIA | New Justice Palace | 23m | U/C



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Nuova Cittadella Giudiziaria*
Catania - Sicily - Italy​
*







*










Rome based architecture firm Modostudio won design competition launched by the City of Catania and the Region of Sicily (Italy), for the construction of a new Justice Palace nearby the Catania Central Rail Station, and overlooking the Ionian Sea. The project, spanning over a site of about 15,000 square meters (161,459 sqft), is going to replace dismissed buildings and create new public spaces. This new building, in particular, will host the civil section of the Catania Court. At the moment, various offices are scattered throughout the city.














































The laying of the foundation stone will be in late 2021. The completion of the works is scheduled for 2023.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*Updates* Demolition of existing dismissed buildings


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

U/C









Catania, posata la prima pietra della nuova cittadella giudiziaria sul waterfront di viale Africa


L'assessore Falcone: «Questo è sicuramente un grande traguardo non soltanto per la città ma per l’intero distretto della Corte d’Appello»




www.lasicilia.it


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

update works:










by Sebastiano Colombrita


----------

